# Pen Kit instructions



## simnewt (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi I've just started turning and have done a hand full of slim pens and pencils; find them very easy and am ready to try something more challenging.  Is there a collection somewhere of pdf instructions of the various kits so I can scout out my next project?

I'm particularly interested in the El Toro and haven't been able to find instructions using the search here or on the web.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 25, 2009)

http://arizonasilhouette.com/Pen Kit Instructions/EL_TORO_INSTRUCTIONS_2004-Model.pdf


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/util/instructions?Args=

Above link is to CSUSA. They offer good pens above slimline and their instructions are good.


----------



## simnewt (Nov 25, 2009)

Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Chief Hill (Nov 25, 2009)

I think most of the "larger" companys that sell the pen kits have instructions availble.


----------

